# Blade Cleaner



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tip.I will write this down for future reference when I need to get some.


----------



## Maddhatter (Aug 9, 2008)

I would agree Beech Pilot with the first two product releases, however this is a n
ew product developed for Boeing and mets the FED SPECs. From the other Simple Green products that I have used in the past, this one was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Maddhatter (Aug 9, 2008)

When I took the picture of the label, did not notice it was curled over. The product is Extreme Simple Green my
bottle states it meets Boeing Spec D6-17487P. Hope this helps.


----------



## TraumaJacques (Oct 25, 2008)

I wonder if it would remove Gorilla glue from my hands  thanks for the tip.


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

I have heard that that stuff is great for cleaning blades. I have read that some chemicals can damage the bits of carbide on the blades. I read that Pine-Sol works well. I have tried it and it does work really well, but you have to delute it a bit because I left my blade in a bag of it over night and all the lettering on the blade came right off. Luckily it was a piece of junk cheap blade.


----------



## douglbe (Jul 22, 2007)

I've been using the inexpensive Simple Green for over a year not, let my blades and bits soak for 10 to 15 minutes and the pitch and gum falls off. It works great for me, I have never had a problem.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Put Simple Green in your pressure washer and it will clean any machine or engine you have. It will totally remove synthetic oils from asphalt! I just wish it smelled like scotch.


----------



## OttawaP (Mar 13, 2008)

Let me return this favour given to me years ago by another woodworker. "Arm and Hammer Super Washing Soda" is by far THE BEST BLADE CLEANER…..period. A spoon or two in some hot water, soak your blades for 15-30 minutes, a gentle cleanse with an old toothbrush and done with perfect results. Best thing is a box will pretty much last a lifetime for less than $10.
I've tried 2 or 3 of the store bought blade cleaners and they don't do anywhere near as good or as fast a job as this stuff.


----------



## Maddhatter (Aug 9, 2008)

I used to use that to, If memory serves ; I read it in a readers tip some time years ago in a Fine Woodworking magazine. Mid 80's 
I think. It was the Arm and Hammer non phosphate cleaner. Worked grate with soaking as you pointed out. 
Cheap that works is a good thing.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

GOOD LUCK FINDING IT!!!!Blkcherry


----------



## OttawaP (Mar 13, 2008)

I just picked it up over a year ago at our local grocery store. Is it hard to find generally ??


----------



## poppychuck (Nov 24, 2008)

I have been using SG for years with great success. Readily available at Home Depot.


----------



## Layton (Dec 5, 2008)

How bout oven cleaner from the dolla store


----------

